# Military/Armed Forces with IBD Support Group



## Jennifer

This support group is for members who have been diagnosed with IBD (Crohn's, Ulcerative Colitis, Microscopic Colitis etc) and who are currently in the military/armed forces or if you were in the military or if you plan on joining the military. Members who have friends or family with IBD who served in the military, planned to join the military or who are currently serving are also welcome to join this group. 

Discussions may include but are not limited to:

- How to join the armed forces/military if you have IBD or is it possible?
- What happens when you're diagnosed during service?
- Will I be discharged because of my illness? 
- Will I be able to get treatment during my service (doctor visits, tests, medication etc)?
- How do you cope during your time of service when you have IBD?


----------



## dave13

I hope the discharge from the military because of IBD is an honorable one and the soldier will be entitled to any benefits.Is it treated like any other situation that would cause an honorable discharge?I'm sorry I am asking more questions instead of supplying information.If IBD makes you 'less deployable',are there support positions where experience and training could be utilized? I am not in the military but I support our men and women(and dogs)that choose this path.


----------



## devin.moyer

It would be a medical discharge so it wouldn't be anything negative towards me. I would get many benefits, but depending on the percentage they give me, that will determine if I get medical benefits for the rest of my life. My current job is a support position, even though my last deployment I was with an infantry company and still went on missions, and since I'm on immunosuppressives, going overseas will put me at a much higher risk over there, from my understanding that is the reason I will be non-deployable


----------



## dave13

It's good to know you will receive your benefits.They can decide what % you get? I'm glad it isn't considered a negative against you when you are discharged.I wonder how many people in all the branches are in a situation similar to yours? This may sound naive,but why can't you stay stateside and finish the stint you signed up for? If there is someone already trained with certain skills than why recruit and train someone new? Keep the faith and thanks for your service.


----------



## devin.moyer

I'm not sure what they will decide. Looking at it from their point of view though, if I can't deploy than what good am I to them? It makes sense, just really frustrating at the same time


----------



## DustyKat

In Australia you can’t joined any arm of the forces if you have Crohn’s.


----------



## devin.moyer

That's the same way it is here in the states. I'm just hoping since I was in when they diagnosed me i can stay...wishful thinking I know but


----------



## devin.moyer

Quick update. I have a connection whose father in law is the head PA for the army. According to him, there is about a 50/50 chance of getting medically discharged. In AR 40-501, it states Crohn's disease as well as UC are grounds for a medboard unless it's responding well to treatment. Which leads me to believe if it responds well to treatment, I can stay in. I need some help. I am on medicine for it, but what can I do on my level to control it using my diet, etc? I appreciate all the help I can get


----------



## durwardian

It really depends on what your occupation is. In my line of work, it could cost lives if we were not all 100% all of the time. It would be important not to "suck it up" and try, because you can get others hurt or killed if you are having issues that I personally know too well. There are way too many circumstances in the armed forces where a simple bowel problem can be a big problem. Nobody is going to stop shooting at you so you can take a break. So no, do not risk my life, or my soldiers with "maybe" meds will keep this under control. No to taking any risks. No to being deployed in any jobs that require you to be physically and mentally 100%. 
I got out, but had my job changed after talking to my commander. Then finished my duty in an office, with a bathroom... so, be smart, it's not about you as an individual in the military, it's teamwork. Don't endanger others, don't drag the team down.


----------



## devin.moyer

Right, I understand that, but I'm an intel analyst. It's not physically demanding, I'm in an office/toc when deployed so I really don't think I'd be risking other peoples lives. I would be on a non deployable profile, but in my line of work, we don't necessarily have to be deployed to still be an asset to the military


----------



## durwardian

Good deal then, sounds like no reason for concern.


----------



## durwardian

Please keep good records of treatment. I'm still being treated by the VA and it is a constant struggle with them cutting my medications. I am fighting for help or therapy of any kind. It is a bad place to be stuck.


----------



## devin.moyer

Yeah, a lot of people have told me the same thing. I'm feel like I'm more stressed not knowing what's gonna happen as opposed to them telling me I'm gonna get discharged. I want to stay in, but at this point I just want to know their decision, and I feel clueless about how this whole process is gonna happen or how long it will take before they make a decision. But I see your location is Hawaii. Are u still in the military and stationed there? Because just before I got diagnosed, I reenlisted for Hawaii so it would be useful to get advice on that topic as well. Also, would you happen to know, let's say they decide I can stay in, but it takes them a while, will they give away my slot for Hawaii and renegotiate my reenlistment? Or will they hold my slot as long as it takes for them to make a decision? So much I'm confused about...


----------



## durwardian

Yes, lots of questions I've been out for a long time with no clue how they work assignments. In my day you were lucky if they kept any promises, nothing but lies to lure us into signing up for things.
The military has little interest in being ethical or fair. So I wouldn't expect much cooperation, and expect to get sent into combat even when they promise you not to.


----------



## devin.moyer

Well I joined the army to deploy. Having a non deployable profile would upset me. Sure it has the perk of not having to leave my family, and I could still be an asset sitting in an office with the right systems (can't go into too much detail), but it's not the same as a deployment. My fear right now is with the army down sizing, they will jump at the opportunity to get me out, even though I feel I deserve to stay in. Do you think getting letters of recommendation would help? Cause many NCOs and officers that I have contacted that I no longer work with said they will write me one if it'll help


----------



## durwardian

Certainly can't hurt. How about switching to civil service?


----------



## devin.moyer

I'm not sure what you mean by that, what is it?


----------



## durwardian

Like the post office, places where your military service counts


----------



## devin.moyer

Ahhh ok yeah I understand. I have thought about that if they discharge me. I know a lot of people who have gotten out and gone into the state police, FBI, things like that so that's another option. And with the training I've gotten I've thought about trying to get a contracting job teaching one of those systems, only down side to that is contracting doesn't count toward federal service. So I have a bunch of options that I'm qualified for if they do discharge me but it still does t sound ideal


----------



## durwardian

Well, stay in touch and let me know. Retention is a problem here in Hawaii due to the high cost of living and low wages


----------



## devin.moyer

Will do. Thanks for the advice


----------



## fozheart

If you do get discharged, make sure you put in right away for disability. (Not sure if that is what they call it.)  The Army should be responsible for your care, since you were in when you got Crohns.  My last year in the Army, I was out with a severe case of mono, at which time some funky blood markers started showing up- some type of auto- immune disease.  They did a lot of testing and sent me to Walter Reed, but there was not a clear diagnosis.  Lo and behold, less than 2 months after getting out, I was diagnosed with Lupus.  I put in for compensation from the VA, but it did not go through, and like a dummy, I did not try again.  Just make sure you get the care you need, whether you stay in or get out.  Good luck!


----------



## mmcnemar

How long have you been in? I was just diagnosed with Crohn's and I've been in 19 years. I also work at the hospital on base. I talked to the Doctor that heads the local med board and he told me if I can get into remission with Remicade (I'm starting soon) then it would most likely be a "return to duty" med board. If I cannot get in remission it will be a medical retirement.


----------



## Sea_Star

I spoke to a recruiter a couple weeks ago....permanently disq :/ Had I joined after HS before developing this, I would have been in! My mom who treats active duty on a base, has a patient with UC and he's staying in, so yeah it does depend on the case I guess. Even active military with cancer are sometimes kept in!

Also, I didn't get to say this yesterday, but thank YOU all for your service, past, present, and future. Hope you all had a reflective, nice Veterans Day. God Bless always!


----------



## SamIAm

Sorry to hear that, Sea_Star. It's like that for a lot of conditions - if you develop it before you join, you're out of luck. If you develop it while you're in, the military generally does its best to get you 'cured' or in remission and then goes from there. I'm one of the "lucky" ones who is active duty (almost 22 years now) and got kept in with cancer AND my recently developed IBD. Luckily my cancer was treatable (discovered days before my last trip to Afghanistan and just over 2 years clear now) and I could continue to do my job. Others aren't so lucky, but the people I've known were still taken care of during their treatment. One long time friend was in treatment for a few years and the AF promoted him to Lt Col in hospice before he passed. So yeah, the military tends to take care of its own when it can, but takes a completely different view of joining with the same conditions. I really am sorry to hear when someone really wants to serve his or her country and isn't allowed to. Any way you could get a civilian or contractor job? I know it's not the same, but still a pretty good job with the potential to reply, if that's what you're interested in.


----------



## sonofpete

devin.moyer ny update to your situation?


----------



## devin.moyer

So I was medically retired. I was hoping that if I went into remission they would let me stay in but, that did not happen. I started remicade in march of 2014 just after I was diagnosed and didn't have any flare ups or issues since, I also had surgery to get 10 inches of my small intestine removed at vanderbilt, and the doctor there said I was in a surgical remission and they still med boarded me


----------



## Sea_Star

SamIAm said:


> Sorry to hear that, Sea_Star. It's like that for a lot of conditions - if you develop it before you join, you're out of luck. If you develop it while you're in, the military generally does its best to get you 'cured' or in remission and then goes from there. I'm one of the "lucky" ones who is active duty (almost 22 years now) and got kept in with cancer AND my recently developed IBD. Luckily my cancer was treatable (discovered days before my last trip to Afghanistan and just over 2 years clear now) and I could continue to do my job. Others aren't so lucky, but the people I've known were still taken care of during their treatment. One long time friend was in treatment for a few years and the AF promoted him to Lt Col in hospice before he passed. So yeah, the military tends to take care of its own when it can, but takes a completely different view of joining with the same conditions. I really am sorry to hear when someone really wants to serve his or her country and isn't allowed to. Any way you could get a civilian or contractor job? I know it's not the same, but still a pretty good job with the potential to reply, if that's what you're interested in.


! Congrats for being in remission/clear of cancer now!! That's fantastic, and it's great to hear the military has had your back and your friends no matter what. I'm so sorry to hear of your friend's passing, but it's good to know he was taken care of with honor and respect!

Haha YES, omGsh that's (one) of my dream positions right now! I'm thinking of going to an analyst bootcamp  But even if I'm counting paperclips, it's mission important, so I've been glued to USAJOBS and keeping my eyes open for contractor work! Thank you


----------



## Murray Peters

A Veteran's Affairs Board appeal for Agent Orange exposure leading to Crohn's disease is listed for those to whom this condition applies (like myself). Several of the same arguments could be used for Crohn's discovered during military service.

Citation Nr: 0929398	
Decision Date: 08/06/09    Archive Date: 08/14/09


DOCKET NO.  04-29 794	

On appeal from the Department of Veterans Affairs Regional Office in Chicago, 
Illinois


THE ISSUE

Entitlement to service connection for Crohn's disease, to include consideration on the basis of alleged exposure to Agent Orange

The claims file should be reviewed by an examiner whom the RO/AMC deems appropriate to render an opinion regarding the etiology of the Veteran's Crohn's disease.  The examiner should be asked to render the following opinion without regard to whether actual exposure has been verified, as the parties have instructed the Board to obtain an opinion regarding Crohn's disease and the "alleged" exposure to herbicides.  

The examiner is requested to review all pertinent records associated with the claims file and address the following in the examination report:

Please render an opinion as to the likelihood (likely, unlikely, at least as likely as not) that Veteran's Crohn's disease was caused by exposure to herbicides such as Agent Orange in active service…

The term "at least as likely as not" does not mean within the realm of medical possibility, but rather that the medical evidence both for and against a conclusion is so evenly divided that it is as medically sound to find in favor of the conclusion as it is to find against it.

A clear rationale for all opinions would be helpful and a discussion of the facts and medical principles involved would be of considerable assistance to adjudicators.  Since it is important "that each disability be viewed in relation to its history [,]" 38 C.F.R. § 4.1 (2008), copies of all pertinent records in the appellant's claims file, or in the alternative, the claims file, must be made available to the examiner for review. 

3.  When the development requested has been completed, the case should be reviewed by the RO/AMC on the basis of additional evidence.  Specifically the RO/AMC should fully adjudicate the claim for Crohn's disease on a direct basis both as due to alleged herbicide exposure in service (See Stefl v. Nicholson, 21 Vet. App. 120 (2007) (holding that the availability of presumptive service connection for some conditions based on exposure to Agent Orange does not preclude direct service connection for other conditions based on exposure to Agent Orange)) …


----------



## MrMattWebb

Active army, 3 years, and just started the medical evaluation process. Ill post my experience here for anyone interested. Im pretty sure Ill get the boot due to humira.


----------



## LtHuff

I am currently going through another soon to be medical board for Crohn's as well.  I have been in the Guard for ten years and this will be my second board for it.  My first was after I was diagnosed back in '09 which prevented me from becoming a pilot, so now I am a Signal Intelligence Officer.  

The board was good back then because I could still do the basic Soldiering skills.  Now though, for the past year and half I can't participate fully because of the pain it causes.  It hurts to run or even do situps because of the inflammation.  

I am seeing a new GI to hopefully get it fixed, but I think the military is waning on their patience and the new board will give me the boot, especially if I end up on Humira or Remicade because those aren't easily administered/handled while deployed.  Will keep you up to date on what happens.


----------



## 4peace

Just a quick note to say thank you to those of you on this forum who have served and are serving. There really isn't an adequate way to express the gratitude you all deserve! I hope that you are able to get decent treatment through the VA (excellent treatment would be great!)
All my best and respect,
4peace


----------



## ericksdaniel

AD Navy 14 years, diagnosed with CD and found fit 3 years ago.  Now I'm stuck on shore duty... Psyched to be able to stay though. Thanks to all for their service.


----------



## osbel

What is your rate?


----------



## ericksdaniel

osbel said:


> What is your rate?


I'm an FC, you?


----------



## osbel

Nuke ET, 13 years in. Currently on recruiter duty. My PEB process is starting now for Lymphocytic Colitis among other things. I was told if i don't get cleared and back to a ship by Oct 14 I lose my NEC.  How long did the board take for you and how were you cleared to stay in?


----------



## ericksdaniel

Mine took right at 6 months. I guess it's a little quicker for fit findings.  There's no time set on it, I'm just fit. I was lucky enough to have my first ten years at sea, so they're giving me back to back shore (surprising for an FC). But, I guess it's hard to find folks to come to Great Lakes.  I'm not sure what they're going to do with me after this tour though.  I'll either stay on shore or get boarded again.  Good luck.  Have you looked into going NC?  It would be easier to stay in.  I'm sure it's even tougher to stay on shore as a nuke.


----------



## ericksdaniel

Hello everyone,

I've been following this forum since I was diagnosed with Crohn's in 2011, but just now decided to start posting.

I am currently in the US Navy. I was 30 yo when I first presented with symptoms (diarrhea, weight loss, abdominal pain). Interestingly, I had just met a new friend with Crohn's the month before. Prior to that I had never even heard of it. Anyway, it took a couple months for navy medical to do much of anything, they thought it was just a bug. After multiple trips to the ER, they finally did a CT and got a GI in to see me. 24 hours, a colonoscopy, and a CT scan later, I was diagnosed with Crohn's. They started a prednisone taper and then put me on remicade and 6mp. 

After 6 months of doing well on the treatment, I started to develop severe joint pain. I was also due to transfer which meant that I needed to check in to a new command in a different area and a different doctor. The circumstances led me to stop the treatment and try my own thing.

I started by running at least three miles a day, took a lot of my calories by liquid, wheat grass, and probiotics. I was great for about a year and a half. Work got busy, I fell out of my routine and I flared up around November (in Chicago). 

After another prednisone taper, they put me on humira. I again did well until the next winter, but flared up again in December. After another prednisone taper, they tried azathioprine alone. This time I didn't even finish the taper before I flared up again. I just started yet another taper, and they want to do humira and azathioprine together.

I've done a ton of research and am still currently in denial that this can't be fixed. I've even tried acupuncture! I'm very intrigued by the research being done on anti-MAP therapies, and I've also found some info on the possible correlation to the anthrax vaccines that I've received (last dose was a month before Crohn's showed up). Unfortunately the VA doctors aren't.

Recently, my father suffered from a pulmonary embolism due to deep vein thrombosis (DVT). Through the process I discovered that his father also had it, as well as 4 of his siblings. For the first 10 years (started in boot camp) in the navy, I had terrible rashes on my feet and ankles. Medical gave me all kinds of creams, nothing worked. I chalked it up to a sensitivity to the mold in the showers on the ship and dealt with it. The rashes stopped when the Crohn's showed up, but I was also taken off the ship, so I didn't make a correlation. But in light of recent new genetic info, I've discovered that the rash was identical to a DVT rash. Couple that with finding out about ischemic colitis and the possibility that circulatory issues with the colon can mimic CD, I've decided to reach out.

I'm mainly posting to the forum to find info in regards to ischemia or other misdiagnoses of Crohn's. I've found a case study indicating that individuals that were diagnosed with Crohn's eventually presented with occlusions of the mesenteric arteries. Once the occlusions were rectified with aortomesenteric bypass, the patient is symptom free. 

There are other similar studies, but not as many as I would like. There is a lot of information indicating that crohnies are more susceptible to DVT, but I'm curious about DVT, blood clots, and/or vasculitis as one of the many possible CAUSES of the disease (since we don't actually have one yet). I've read multiple posts from folks that have had DVT with Crohn's, but none that have indicated whether or not the anti-coags have had any influence on their Crohn's symptoms. 

I would much appreciate any advice/literature/experience on the topic if it's out there. I'm also willing to share as much as I can about my own experience.

Sorry for the lengthy post, but I've been working on it for 3 years...


----------



## osbel

I can't do back to back shore as a nuke. If found fit i could go NC but recruiting suckS. More importantly the longer i am out of nuclear work the harder it becomes to get a nice paying nuke civilian job.


----------



## ericksdaniel

I didn't think I'd be able to either.  Good luck.  Make sure you read up. I knew a couple folks they tried to just sep after they were found fit but couldn't screen for sea. Don't let them...


----------



## osbel

At this point if i cant stay in as a nuke the best thing for my family is to transition. I would rather do 20 but we'll see what happens in the next several months.


----------



## ericksdaniel

Being a nuke, I'm sure you'll have plenty of options.


----------



## osbel

That is what i have always heard and hope is true.


----------



## sehart717

Yea combat deployments are not compatible with IBD...sorry to all that think they are "ironibdman or ironibdwoman" but you cannot be dependent upon all of the meds that we are dependent upon especially one's that require refrigeration and be sent to all corners of the world and be expected to perform duties that are extremely taxing and miserable to those that are extremely healthy. 

Not everyone is meant to be in the armed forces and it doesn't say anything negative about you or your condition if you don't qualify. It is a tough hard life in the army but it is impossible to be 100% battle ready if you have IBD and it would be downright miserable and excruciating to do what they ask you to do with IBD. How many times do you have to run to the bathroom or stay in bed or become hospitalized??? Try doing that while you are getting shot at...not a good idea, why put yourself or your team at risk?


----------



## Delilahdog

I was diagnosed with Crohn's in high school and then basically lied about it when joining the Army in 1991 so that it would not affect my enlistment.  Had two or so flare ups during four years of active duty but although somewhat bad it was never bad enough to have to reveal the problem.  Stayed in Reserves and didn't acknowledge it until pre deployment to Iraq.  I wasn't sure if I would or not but because of the laundry list of warnings that came with all of the vaccines and like someone previously said I didn't want to be a liability if it were to really be a problem and acted up.  I told them it was basically in remission and hadn't been a problem in years (which was true) and they never said a word about it.  No problems during deployment and after 24 years in the Army I am still good.  I have mentioned it at every LHI medical appointment and Medical SRP since and it has never been a problem.  It seems like their main concern, at least once you are in, is the current severity as well as how it is reacting to treatment.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## irinabj

Hi everyone.
My first post.  I have not been officially diagnosed yet.  Recently had a trip to ER with severe abdominal pain and diarrhea.  They did a CT scan and said it is likely a colitis.  Now I am on antibiotics for a week and will be awaiting how that goes...  I have been in for 12 years now (Navy).


----------



## GroundedAngel

Is it possible to join if you are already diagnosed, like just not mentioning it to MEPS, I have been in remission for years and always wanted to join, but recent personal events (as well as all of the foreign stuff) are re-stirring my passion to enlist. About me, I am 20 6-2, 200lbs, diagnosed with CD in 2010, one flare in 2011, no problems since. I have been training MMA and BJJ for the last 2 years, and some of my training partners are retired military personnel who have said that I would do well in the military. but I am scared that if I go and get rejected because of my CD that I wont be able to try and re-enlist. Any thoughts, hints, or tricks. preferably recent stories of people with CD that got in.

Thanks


----------



## ronroush7

Thanks for everyone who has served.


----------



## MarcREMEVM

Hi all, I'm in the British Army, is anyone else on here?
I was diagnosed with Crohn's 8 months ago and with my job/ career it's been up hill since...future is a worry and pretty stressful not knowing where I'll be in get next few years....I thought I had it all planned out...


----------



## GI Jane

MarcREMEVM said:


> Hi all, I'm in the British Army, is anyone else on here?
> I was diagnosed with Crohn's 8 months ago and with my job/ career it's been up hill since...future is a worry and pretty stressful not knowing where I'll be in get next few years....I thought I had it all planned out...


I served with you all in Afghanistan great lot.  I'm retired now almost got my 20 in but they gave it to me.  I hope all is well.


----------



## AshRyzE

Where I do live if you have IBD you cannot apply to the army. If you're already in, you're fired.


----------



## GI Jane

Ya that bites considering it can get under control that's frustrating.  Sorry to hear about that I know it's hard being out of the military.


----------



## LtHuff

I have received my 3rd unfit for duty papers and have submitted the 3rd reply stating I am wanting to stay in, but what's different on this one is that I was told I should have filled out an LOD for when I was diagnosed on active duty orders.  I was told then (2009) that Crohns doesn't count, but that may be different now....?  Not sure, so I submitted my doctors visit/diagnosis with dates and my orders so will wait on this investigation to see what comes of it.  

I still can't get any orders to do training or schools so career wise I am dying and my BC is a bit upset his intel officer can't attend Annual Training.  Hopefully I can get an exception to policy and can move forward.  Will try and post updates whenever that will occur, probably another year or two at the glacial speed investigations move at.


----------



## GI Jane

LtHuff said:


> I have received my 3rd unfit for duty papers and have submitted the 3rd reply stating I am wanting to stay in, but what's different on this one is that I was told I should have filled out an LOD for when I was diagnosed on active duty orders.  I was told then (2009) that Crohns doesn't count, but that may be different now....?  Not sure, so I submitted my doctors visit/diagnosis with dates and my orders so will wait on this investigation to see what comes of it.
> 
> I still can't get any orders to do training or schools so career wise I am dying and my BC is a bit upset his intel officer can't attend Annual Training.  Hopefully I can get an exception to policy and can move forward.  Will try and post updates whenever that will occur, probably another year or two at the glacial speed investigations move at.


With the right one an exception to policy should be pretty easy.  I was in two different locations where the air was unfit for humans with paperwork to back that so that's why I got mine included.  Certain areas with the burn pits with that documentation might be why for you, something to look into.  It is frustrating I miss being in so bad it's ridiculous. When you put almost 20 years in it's all you know so retirement at my age is hard.  I wish you luck and try to get anyone who was with you in any uninhabitable areas to make a statement in your behalf.  Good luck.


----------

